

Dead Trigger for Android free due to high piracy rates   - pietrofmaggi
http://www.osnews.com/story/26211/Dead_Trigger_for_Android_free_due_to_high_piracy_rates

======
kaolinite
This game was widely attacked for being paid yet almost requiring the user to
pay for in-game items, after they had paid. Personally, I think this is just a
publicity stunt. Most games like this are free but supported by in-app
purchases.

------
mikeevans
Why not directly link to the actual Facebook post by MadFinger?

<https://www.facebook.com/DEADTRIGGER/posts/228353737287174>

~~~
stonemetal
When people post FB links, all the comments are about how they don't have a FB
account. Even back when Zuck's wedding announcement was posted, nothing but
"Can't read it no FB account. Alternate link please."

~~~
Kronopath
You don't have to log in to see this post though.

------
zeppelin_7
Wait, you make a game free, which is being pirated a lot. So basically there
is no way to legally buy the game, and you just cut off the legal revenue
stream completely? That just sounds like a publicity stunt more than anything
else.

------
revorad
It seems a bit weird to make the game free because of high piracy rates. For
some books (including one of my own), high piracy rates correlate well with
more sales. I wonder if it's different for games.

~~~
sarvinc
It probably has something to do with the fact that this game has in app
purchases.

~~~
revorad
Yes, that's a much more sensible reason. I wonder what their motive is for
blaming piracy.

------
rcfox
What is the reasoning behind this? It sounds like this would encourage people
to pirate more games.

Perhaps now that it's free, they won't feel an obligation to provide support?

~~~
CJefferson
The game had, and still had, in-app purchases. Which makes me a little
suspicious this is just a publicity stunt.

------
smackfu
How do people track piracy anyways? I've heard it's pretty bad on iOS too (and
a common reason to jailbreak) but it doesn't get much press since there are
enough buyers.

~~~
ntkachov
Pretty simple. You look at how many people are hitting your analytics server
vs the reported downloads by Google. That percentage is your piracy rate.

~~~
vetinari
This method is simple, but incorrect. Google Play purchases are bound to
account, not to device. If you purchase something and then install on your
phone and tablet, you get two hits and single purchase, but both copies are
legitimate.

------
postfuturist
> Google needs to get its act together with the Play Store

How is this Google's fault? I would guess that the pirated copies are all
side-loaded from somewhere other than the Google Play Store. Software piracy
happens. DRM solutions can mitigate some piracy (certainly not all, and likely
won't increase sales, either).

~~~
michaelt
The article suggested that the high piracy rate may be because Google Play is
only available in 31 countries, and with only credit and debit card payment
options.

No hard numbers were provided to back that up, but presumably supporting more
countries and payment options could only help sales. So, Google could support
more countries and payment options.

Alternately, they could add more sophisticated DRM to android phones.

~~~
postfuturist
There are plenty of app stores besides Google's. In fact, anyone can setup an
Android app store, or sell their own apps through the web using any payment
processor they want. You can even have a "send me cash in envelope, and I'll
send you a telegram with a link to the .apk / unlock code" option for the
credit-card-less.

